# Where is the best place to buy dark apparel?



## ILOVETSHIRTS (May 29, 2008)

Hi! I am looking to buy customized dark apparel online and want to know who has the best quality dark apparel. Is Zazzle's dark apparel high quality? What about Cafepress, Spreadshirt, and Printfection? Thanks a lot!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

they all basically carry the same stuff. Hanes, Fruit of the Loom, American Apparel, etc.


----------



## ILOVETSHIRTS (May 29, 2008)

Thanks! What I also want to know is how the images look on the dark apparel and which website produces the best quality customized dark clothing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ILOVETSHIRTS said:


> Thanks! What I also want to know is how the images look on the dark apparel and which website produces the best quality customized dark clothing.


Well, that going to be for you to decide. On something this important I suggest you order a sample from each of them on darks with your artwork. They will all allow you to order just 1 item. 

Then, do some wash tests and decide. Nothing like looking at the evidence sitting right in front of you vs. folks opinions.


----------



## ILOVETSHIRTS (May 29, 2008)

Thank you for replying!


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

I have shops on CP, PF and a new one on ArtsNow.com. I have ordered one of my designs on black shirts from CP and PF. I haven't ordered a black one from ArtsNow yet.

I like the way the design looks best with the PF printing. I don't know what "process" either CP or PF uses and I don't want to know or care. I just know that the colors seem to stand out more on the PF shirt. Both shirts have been washed and line dried 2 or 3 times with no signs of dullness yet. 

I too suggest that you buy a sample from 2 or 3 POD's and compare them yourself.

Good Luck


----------



## ILOVETSHIRTS (May 29, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

